# Tyting Farm, Surrey - June 2013



## LittleOz (Jun 20, 2013)

As part of the formation of the London ‘Green Belt’, local councils acquired parcels of land to prevent urban sprawl and ensure green,open spaces for future generations. In 1942 Guildford Borough Council bought the historic 118-acre Tyting Farm.to secure its long term protection. 

The estate included Tyting House, a handsome mansion which had been rebuilt in 1690. The dining room of the house was originally a chapel dating from 1300! Somehow whilst in council ownership the house fell into disrepair and an historic property which would have been worth millions today was demolished in 1957 

The Coach House was equally interesting and was equally demolished by the council in about 1961 

The Farm House was an old oak-beamed period building which is still remembered fondly today by the locals. It was demolished by the council 

The farm also included an outstanding 400 year old Surrey Tithe barn, one of the largest of its kind and of historic importance. It was allowed to rot and was demolished by the council. 

So what’s left…





















































































Thanks for looking. As the incredibly un-noteworthy modern farmhouse says "Love and peace".


----------



## skankypants (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice set there,thanks for posting.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 20, 2013)

Great report liked looking at this


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sounds like my council,great pics.


----------



## old buzzard (Sep 21, 2013)

Corrections: Tyting Farm is 89 acres not 118. 

The Council bought it in 1939, not 1942.

With the exception of the chapel, Tyting House was mainly Victorian and would not be 'worth millions today '.( I agree, though, the demolition of the chapel room in the late 50's was an act of pure vandalism. )

The farmhouse was not an 'oak beamed period building' - it was a two semi-detached cottages knocked into one. 

The pictures do not show 'what is left' ; they show the now - derelict farm buildings which were built to replace the old farm in 1957. i.e. they are more recent than any of the buildings previously mentioned.

Hope this sets the record straight.


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for the corrections. As I recall I lifted most of that from the pages of The Tyting Society, probably supplemented with bits from local news reports. I hope the inaccuracies didn't spoil your enjoyment?


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 22, 2013)

Only a council run operation could allow this to happen. I've met some classic jobsworths in my time.


----------



## old buzzard (Sep 22, 2013)

To LittleOz : 

No problem.

Sorry if my post was a little terse. I grew up on the farm 50 years ago and the pictures of it today are pretty depressing ! 

My grandparents lived in the original farmhouse and my dad helped design the 1950's buildings which feature in your photographs. The farm was a showpiece in the 1960's, which makes its derelict state even more appalling.


----------

